# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Pup....



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a pup for sale that I've listed in the Business Section of the Classifieds here: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/classified ... 1000&cat=8

This is a female pup from Turk and Indy. The litter was sold out, but I had a person who had reserved this pup cancel out at the last second (grrrrrr!!!!!!). She is 7 weeks old (Born Dec. 14). This was an extremely uniform litter (there were 7 pups in this litter). All are very outgoing and bold, all are the same color, the same size, etc. They are all retrieving, of course. Sire and Dam have current hip and eye certifications. These pups are from exceptional field lines. If you are interested, or if you know someone who might be let me know. I need to place her soon as she's at the age where she needs to go to her new home soon.. Here are a couple of photos of her and one of the whole litter when they were about 6 weeks old. I can provide photos of the sire and dam, pedigrees, etc. on request. They are on my website also: http://www.geocities.com/stonebrokemt/homepage.html:

I ship pups anywhere in the lower 48 states, and in this particular instance I'd be willing to meet someone inbetween where I live and where they live (within reason).


----------

